# LDS



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Lifestyle Delivery Systems. Anyone know much about them? They’ve been on a tear last couple of weeks.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

This is another player in the marijuana stocks area - based out of California. All these stocks are being driven up by the recent launch of the MJX alternative harvest ETF, as well as the legalization of recreational marijuana in California starting today, and in Canada beginning in July 2018. There will be winners and losers in this market, but it's hard to tell which companies to bet on at this point.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would not bet against LDS! They have been a very successful religion!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

LSD????


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Have you been smoking the NINE stuff? Btw, how did NINE go? I follow the hotPOT (now NTR) stuff but not weed.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

LDS wants to market like red bull

Go around handing out sticks of THC at big events.


----------

